# Happy 15,000th Lucky!



## B-17engineer (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy 15,000th post Jan!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Eh? Why, look at that!  Cheers Harrison, my friend! Here's to your future 10,000 buddy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh boy! A while away  

Well I saw you had 14,999 cause I was looking at your avatar hehe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

He he he....


----------



## piet (Nov 15, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Oh boy! A while away
> 
> Well I saw you had 14,999 cause I was looking at your avatar hehe.



best avatar on this forum!!!


----------



## imalko (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, well, well... This calls for a celebration, don't you think?
All I can say is jolly good show old boy! Help yourself with a Guinness or two. Here's for another 15.000 posts and more...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice!

I'd buy you a round or ten, but your avatar keeps distracting me!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2009)

I never got one of these . Goes off in a huff and deletes all of Jan's posts...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

I see that I lost a few posts, did you add them to your own "stash" Hugh?


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 16, 2009)

Great Avatar


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2009)

He he he ... Have you noticed that...



B-17engineer said:


> Oh boy! I was looking at your avatar hehe.



It seems that Harry is growing up.He has started to pay his attention to other things being around him.  Nice to see that doesn't it?

*
Jan, you old viking.... congrats on that number of posts. My best, Pal.*


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Jan old boy, imagine how much trouble you might have got into if you were not on the forum all that time !!!!

Harrison stop looking right now it'll only lead you into trouble my friend


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I see that I lost a few posts, did you add them to your own "stash" Hugh?



Nope  Just deleted them (temporarily I'll put them back at some point)...


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Nope  Just deleted them (temporarily I'll put them back at some point)...



did you only delete his posts that made sense Gnomey


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd have none then!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2009)

I was tempted to go and delete them all but that was too much effort. I would agree though if only Jan's posts that made sense where left then he would have less than 10.

There have them back, not that you deserve them


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 16, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> I would agree though if only Jan's posts that made sense where left then he would have less than 10.



Congratulations Jan, on your less than 10 posts that make sense. 

(just kidding)

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you, thank you very much....

In the future, I'll do my very best to make even less sense.....shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry I don't understand what you are trying to say, can you put it into English please


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Give me a few Gunniess and drams first and I'll try....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats Lucky!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 17, 2009)

I wondered what was going on yesterday when I saw this thread.

Congratulations on the 15,000 plus posts Lucky.
IMO that's the best Avatar yet, at least since I have been here.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats Jan! Well done mate! 

..oh and Jan is in the White knickers...fellas...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

Well done old chap, treat yourself to a wee snifter or three


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2009)

I say old boy, 15,000 pints... I mean posts! Jolly good show old fruit. Now, be a good chap and send those fillies in your avatar on a journey down south, what!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

Send the knickers down south old boy? Sure thing, one doesn't mind to keep what's in them don't you know....

Cheers fellas!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2009)

Just the contents old boy, just the contents!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh! Right!



















D*MN!


----------

